# Obama Re-elected



## LAM (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama Re-elected as Crucial Ohio Goes His Way - U.S. Election 2012 - CNBC


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2012)

And Bush 2.0 marches on.

It's funny, California had a Republican vote of 68%, but the state still went into the blue column. Something kind of fucked up about that.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 6, 2012)

Without the popular vote, that has to hurt.  I feel for him over the next 4 years, no matter what he does it won't be good enough for at least half the nation...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 6, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And Bush 2.0 marches on.
> 
> It's funny, California had a Republican vote of 68%, but the state still went into the blue column. Something kind of fucked up about that.




not really when you think about it..




i wonder how many more tens of thousands we will owe after the next four years


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> not really when you think about it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, he'll continue the GWB agenda and grind the country further into the shitter. But, even after 8 years, it will never be his fault...


----------



## Intense (Nov 6, 2012)

Once the 4 years are over liberals will still blame bush for the shithole we are left with.



end of the world where are you...


----------



## Swiper (Nov 6, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> not really when you think about it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



over 4 trillion.  obamas own budget projects a 20 trillion national debt at the end of his 2nd term.


----------



## Swiper (Nov 6, 2012)

FUZO is  gonna flip out  lol.


----------



## hagan (Nov 6, 2012)

LAM said:


> Obama Re-elected as Crucial Ohio Goes His Way - U.S. Election 2012 - CNBC



I was worried but alot of people realized, well its a good thing. Hopefully things keep improveing and bipartisanship happens. Stop being ignorant ,some of you and move on, and maybe  the middle class and every person  has a chance to make a descent living and afford to get sick. What a stretch


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 6, 2012)

these next four years will decide if i have kids or not


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2012)

hagan said:


> Hopefully things keep improveing


----------



## hagan (Nov 6, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



Exactly. Not even worth it


----------



## maniclion (Nov 6, 2012)

50% of americans tonight will be wondering "once you go black you can't go back????"


----------



## secdrl (Nov 6, 2012)

The majority of Americans have willfully and purposely given this despicable tyrant the green light to continue to lead America down a path of decline. He will continue to attack hard working, patriotic Americans and those who are successful. We as a country have failed again miserably to stand up for Biblical principles, for the defenseless, unborn children, and for the values this great nation was founded upon. We will all look back on this one day and ask ourselves why didn't we stop this and how could this have happened. But by then, it'll be too late....


----------



## Swiper (Nov 6, 2012)

I bet gun sales are going to rise.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 6, 2012)

LW is getting hammered tonight.  Well she probably was no matter what the outcome was but now it'll be a happy drunk.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> The majority of Americans have willfully and purposely given this despicable tyrant the green light to continue to lead America down a path of decline. He will continue to attack hard working, patriotic Americans and those who are successful. We as a country have failed again miserably to stand up for Biblical principles, for the defenseless, unborn children, and for the values this great nation was founded upon. We will all look back on this one day and ask ourselves why didn't we stop this and how could this have happened. But by then, it'll be too late....



popular vote is with Romney last time I checked. Seems we have about a third of the largest states to blame for this shit.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 6, 2012)

Not that Hussein cares, but it must be a morale killer to know that you got killed in the popular vote, and to realize that most Americans hate you.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Nov 6, 2012)

They both suck. I'm a hardcore Libertarian, and I couldn't vote for either of these bozos.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 6, 2012)

He gave us a phone!


----------



## LAM (Nov 6, 2012)

secdrl said:


> The majority of Americans have willfully and purposely given this despicable tyrant the green light to continue to lead America down a path of decline.



would that be why the high wage states voted blue and the low wage states voted red?  the very same policies that brought forth the 2008 recession and bank collapse is why that fact is indeed just that.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## maniclion (Nov 6, 2012)

Obamas up in the pop vote now, just think if women couldn't vote he would be conceding right now...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



settle your ignorant ass down. the saddest part is you probably have taught your kids to be the same ignorant pos racist and sore loser you are.


----------



## Intense (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> settle your ignorant ass down. the saddest part is you probably have taught your kids to be the same ignorant pos racist and sore loser you are.



She's already drunk...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> settle your ignorant ass down. the saddest part is you probably have taught your kids to be the same ignorant pos racist and sore loser you are.



You seriously want to take it back to that level?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

seriously what's with all the hating on the only female around here? looks like some chumps have issues. at least Fuzo admits his cock ain't working... and DOMS if you actually knew how to eat pussy you wouldn't need to take a snorkel n spend the night down there.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You seriously want to take it back to that level?



you have always been "that" level.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you have always been "that" level.



With you? No.

I don't know what happened about you. In the last few months, you broke something.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

DOMS said:


> With you? No.
> 
> I don't know what happened about you. In the last few months, you broke something.



the last few months you have bashed me repeatedly since biochem wet his pants over mormon comments i made. you said shit about me blowing obama 15 times n then the bukake shit tonight. you're an ignorant low class pos. i'd bet anything your wife is fucking miserable with you n that's why you spend your nights here. take your shit out on someone else. fuck you saying the shit you do then asking me if *I* want to take it to that level.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, that's the election.

I voted in favor of WA state's legalization/decriminalization of Marijuna - I-520 - and it passed.

That is good news.  

Chartered schools also passed in WA and so did Gay Marriage.  I voted "yes" for both.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 6, 2012)

Good. Now you can marry your boyfriend while you're high.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

if Romney had won my reaction would have been to hope no one got hurt because of it and hope he did his best. at first he had an impressive lead tonight and i kinda thought it was a set up for a cruel disappointment. i read Ann hadn't been her usual smiling, confident self lately... i'm glad Obama won but i can't help feeling a little sad for the Romney family.


----------



## malk (Nov 7, 2012)

food stamps for the win.


----------



## SFW (Nov 7, 2012)

"As far as the presidential election, it was a no lose situation for Goldman Sachs, Monsanto, and the military industrial complex."


- _Jesse Ventura_


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> They both suck. I'm a hardcore Libertarian, and I couldn't vote for either of these bozos.



Aaron Singerman for Prez! 

He's the Jew with a clue! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## malk (Nov 7, 2012)

Now all this stuff is out of the way,lets get back to business and start a new war,lets Fvck Iran up now.
Il send in the "Welsh gaurds" to soften the cvnts up,and you guy's can finnish them off!!!!
Shit needs to get real.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2012)

malk said:


> Now all this stuff is out of the way,lets get back to business and start a new war,lets Fvck Iran up now.
> Il send in the "Welsh gaurds" to soften the cvnts up,and you guy's can finnish them off!!!!
> Shit needs to get real.



The Gurkhas would slice those cunts up too!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)

secdrl said:


> The majority of Americans have willfully and purposely given this despicable tyrant the green light to continue to lead America down a path of decline. He will continue to attack hard working, patriotic Americans and those who are successful. We as a country have failed again miserably to stand up for Biblical principles, for the defenseless, unborn children, and for the values this great nation was founded upon. We will all look back on this one day and ask ourselves why didn't we stop this and how could this have happened. But by then, it'll be too late....



Look at the only numbers that went strong (but were big numbers) for Obama:  No HS education and people making less than $50K/yr


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)

LAM said:


> would that be why the high wage states voted blue and the low wage states voted red?  the very same policies that brought forth the 2008 recession and bank collapse is why that fact is indeed just that.




Your high wage big blue states are also some of the oldest states and have the most population density in the entire country.   Lots of people equal lots of businesses and a lot of jobs and wealth creation, which in turn creates high demand (prices) for that same shitty little apartment, shitty 90 yo craftsman home or parking space at the garage.  A lot of money is easily made in environments like that.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)

Big Smoothy said:


> Well, that's the election.
> 
> I voted in favor of WA state's legalization/decriminalization of Marijuna - I-520 - and it passed.
> 
> ...



Charter schools passed in GA, which I voted for as well.


----------



## FUZO (Nov 7, 2012)

Swiper said:


> FUZO is  gonna flip out  lol.



You cant even imagine,


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the last few months you have bashed me repeatedly since biochem wet his pants over mormon comments i made. you said shit about me blowing obama 15 times n then the bukake shit tonight. you're an ignorant low class pos. i'd bet anything your wife is fucking miserable with you n that's why you spend your nights here. take your shit out on someone else. fuck you saying the shit you do then asking me if *I* want to take it to that level.



Go back and read your posts. I didn't attack you until you attacked me.

Take this thread for example. You posted a tissue box, which was funny. I then posted a bukkake picture, which I made sure has no actual semen in it, nor did it have any cuss words. It's the same sort of picture I'd have posted at min0, Decker, or any of the people I like, because it's funny. Then you flipped your bitch-switch, and went for the lowest blow you could muster; just like the post I'm replying to.

That's what you've been doing for the last three or four months. I don't know what happened to you in your personal life, but you really need to figure out what it is, fix it, and bring back the old LW. The old LW would've laughed at my pic and tried to one-up me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> "As far as the presidential election, it was a no lose situation for Goldman Sachs, Monsanto, and the military industrial complex."
> 
> 
> - _Jesse Ventura_



Unfortunately, neither candidate was going to do something about this.

We needed Ron Paul if you wanted REAL change.

At least, we'll continue upwards on a social scale.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 7, 2012)

FUZO said:


> You cant even imagine,


I'm sure we have an idea.


----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> seriously what's with all the hating on the only female around here? looks like some chumps have issues. at least Fuzo admits his cock ain't working... and DOMS if you actually knew how to eat pussy you wouldn't need to take a snorkel n spend the night down there.



Dear Little Wing,

You turn me on. I don't know if you like black guys but this black guy likes you, you milky goddess of IM. Have a nice day.

Sincerely,
Gissur Jon


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2012)

Aaron Singerman said:


> They both suck. I'm a hardcore Libertarian, and I couldn't vote for either of these bozos.



x2


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 7, 2012)

stock market tumbling in high volume..


what a surprise  just a sign of things to come


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 7, 2012)

Obama or Romney, makes no difference.  With this clownish two-party system that's been foisted upon us by the wealthy the vast majority of us are going to continue getting fucked in the ass.  

It's entertaining reading people posting about how Romney or Obama are the saviors of everything American, as if they haven't been paying attention to American politics at all.  Voting for either one was a wasted vote.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Go back and read your posts. I didn't attack you until you attacked me.



that is bullshit. you started it with the blow job crap. i said shit about Romney not you i didn't say a single derogatory thing about or to you until you started being a cunt. and nothing happened in my personal life... i'm doing better and i'm more content than ever. i don't start things with you because i learned years ago what a nasty cunt you are when your nose gets broke. no fucking way did i step in this pile of shit till you deserved to be stood up to. and the old little wing would have figured you for being an abusive asshole to your wife too if a woman can't support a candidate without you saying she is sucking his cock. it's ignorant not funny. and your kids will learn to be everything they see you be. that's not a low blow it's the truth.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> At least, we'll continue upwards on a social scale.



and at least there is 4 more years with out any deficit increasing supply-side tax cuts that do nothing except increase debt and make the economy more unstable with greater inequality.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Nov 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Aaron Singerman for Prez!
> 
> He's the Jew with a clue!
> 
> ...



Lol! Thanks, Captn!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2012)

Bullshit. Another (male) poster did the usual Obama cock-sucking that  his followers do, such as yourself. I lit into him, your dusty uterus  got all bent out of shape and you launched into a barely comprehensible  bitch rant at me. So I went right back at you. You're just too much of a  crazy-ass, menopausal, cunt to see just how fucked up and irrational  you are.

Take your whole cock-sucking thing. You say I'm targeting you with that, but, as usual, your wrong. I use that in regards to anyone that that preaches about Black Jesus and deny that he's done anything wrong. But in your crazy-ass mind, it's only you that I say it to. Another sign that you're living in your own little shitty world.

As for your being a scared bitch, and your not wanting to cross me; what about everyone else? You've gone to a whole other level of crazy cunt towards many, many other people. So which it is? Are you a cowardly Internet bitch or are you just broken?

If your "logic" about parenting is right, it's interesting to know that your kids will grow up to bitter, life-hating, crazy, cowardly, cock-suckers.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Obama or Romney, makes no difference.  With this clownish two-party system that's been foisted upon us by the wealthy the vast majority of us are going to continue getting fucked in the ass.
> 
> It's entertaining reading people posting about how Romney or Obama are the saviors of everything American, as if they haven't been paying attention to American politics at all.  Voting for either one was a wasted vote.




Agree 100%


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Bullshit. Another (male) poster did the usual Obama cock-sucking that  his followers do, such as yourself. I lit into him, your dusty uterus  got all bent out of shape and you launched into a barely comprehensible  bitch rant at me. So I went right back at you. You're just too much of a  crazy-ass, menopausal, cunt to see just how fucked up and irrational  you are.
> 
> Take your whole cock-sucking thing. You say I'm targeting you with that, but, as usual, your wrong. I use that in regards to anyone that that preaches about Black Jesus and deny that he's done anything wrong. But in your crazy-ass mind, it's only you that I say it to. Another sign that you're living in your own little shitty world.
> 
> ...



not true Governor Romney. You started it. being nasty doesn't change it. go find one shitty thing i said to you before you started in with when i hate on Romney and protect Obama do i touch myself, i have something on my chin etc. you're full of shit up to your eyebrows. trying to humiliate someone because you don't like their opinion isn't fucking cool even if you do it to everyone else. and i have been here long enough so everyone knows i don't take the first shot with anyone.

oct 4th 





DOMS said:


> When you defend Obama and talk about how much you hate Mitt, you don't...touch yourself, do you?


----------



## malk (Nov 7, 2012)

obama spent 9billion on his campaign? greedy cunt.,thats goood value for the american people


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Bullshit. Another (male) poster did the usual Obama cock-sucking that  his followers do, such as yourself. I lit into him, your dusty uterus  got all bent out of shape and you launched into a barely comprehensible  bitch rant at me. So I went right back at you. You're just too much of a  crazy-ass, menopausal, cunt to see just how fucked up and irrational  you are.
> 
> Take your whole cock-sucking thing. You say I'm targeting you with that, but, as usual, your wrong. I use that in regards to anyone that that preaches about Black Jesus and deny that he's done anything wrong. But in your crazy-ass mind, it's only you that I say it to. Another sign that you're living in your own little shitty world.
> 
> ...



not wanting to deal with your sandy vagina hardly makes me cowardly. the other people i have said shit to took shots at me first. i'm pretty happy in general and me and my kids are always singing out loud and sharing belly laughs. i think you're projecting some of your own personal shit onto me. *no one* that actually knows me would describe me as life-hating or bitter. standing up for myself online doesn't mean anything but i'm dealing with some shithead online.it doesn't color my day unhappy. you might want to take a look at how many likes and reps the comments calling you out got and i haven't reported your posts as out of line but someone else has. i guess we must have a lot of males here too who are crazy bitter menopausal cunts cuz *they *don't like your ignorant, hateful bullshit.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2012)

malk said:


> obama spent 9billion on his campaign? greedy cunt.,thats goood value for the american people



politicians and greed go hand in hand.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

i feel a lot worse for the people who invested in Romney's. at least the money lubed the economy some.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> not wanting to deal with your sandy vagina hardly makes me cowardly. the other people i have said shit to took shots at me first. i'm pretty happy in general and me and my kids are always singing out loud and sharing belly laughs. i think you're projecting some of your own personal shit onto me. *no one* that actually knows me would describe me as life-hating or bitter. standing up for myself online doesn't mean anything but i'm dealing with some shithead online.it doesn't color my day unhappy. you might want to take a look at how many likes and reps the comments calling you out got and i haven't reported your posts as out of line but someone else has. i guess we must have a lot of males here too who are crazy bitter menopausal cunts cuz *they *don't like your ignorant, hateful bullshit.



Is that it? That's your best attempt? It's jump more crazy-bitch rambling. Logic and wit aren't your thing, are they?

And yet again, it's the cocksucker calling the kettle black. My bukkake pic is spot on for you. You're mentally blind to all your crazy shit.

And people liked your post, so you feel all warm and fuzzy? So what? I've been repped and liked too, but it's pointing out how bitter and deficient you are that's the real validation.

Keep trying you dumb bitch, every time you put your fingers to keyboard, you look even more the crazy cunt you are.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

i'm not the one having a meltdown you are. like i said, show me *one* post where i started ragging on you first. you can't.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not the one having a meltdown you are. like i said, show me *one* post where i started ragging on you first. you can't.



You're not having a melt down? Have you read the shit you've posted? How about in this thread? The only way it could get any crazier is if you cut the letters out of magazines and pasted them into sentences.

You flipped your bitch-switch when I lit on another poster. You butted in, caught a shit-load, and then got ass hurt about it. I don't care to look it up because it's secondary to all the crazy shit you've posted. That more than anything else shows just how broken you are.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the last few months you have bashed me repeatedly since biochem wet his pants over mormon comments i made. you said shit about me blowing obama 15 times n then the bukake shit tonight. you're an ignorant low class pos. i'd bet anything your wife is fucking miserable with you n that's why you spend your nights here. take your shit out on someone else. fuck you saying the shit you do then asking me if *I* want to take it to that level.



I hardly wet my pants, but i sure as hell felt like you attacking a man on his religion was a piece of shit thing to do that the old LW from a year ago would never do. You've changed, since we started on this board and it's not been for the better. I feel bad for talking you into staying here after you made the decision to leave. 

Anything you've gotten on this board recently has been your own doing which you've brought on yourself. Don't play some BS non-proportional response shit, and try and pretend like you are innocent here. It's a forum, and over the last few months most of it has been in anything goes. If you don't like it.........well, you know where the door is.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 7, 2012)

What if Romney won, the House and Senate are still stacked the same.   I don't see too much changing due to politics it's up to us to make real changes on the ground.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

maniclion said:


> What if Romney won, the House and Senate are still stacked the same.   I don't see too much changing due to politics it's up to us to make real changes on the ground.



No, what's different is the level of Supreme Court Justice we would get. I would take a Justice John Roberts over a Kagan, or a Sotomayer any day of the week and twice on sunday.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> I hardly wet my pants, but i sure as hell felt like you attacking a man on his religion was a piece of shit thing to do that the old LW from a year ago would never do. You've changed, since we started on this board and it's not been for the better. I feel bad for talking you into staying here after you made the decision to leave.
> 
> Anything you've gotten on this board recently has been your own doing which you've brought on yourself. Don't play some BS non-proportional response shit, and try and pretend like you are innocent here. It's a forum, and over the last few months most of it has been in anything goes. If you don't like it.........well, you know where the door is.



oh look, it's robin chiming in. mr "what do you want to bet LW is on the rag?" that was in open chat and it was ignorant. 

august 16th 





bio-chem said:


> What's the over/under on Little Wing currently being on her period? anyone?



so like i said to DOMS, show me a post where i was derogatory to you personally first. you can't.

i'll make it easy, here's the thread.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/168685-romney-package-5.html#post2912109


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 7, 2012)

now we can all focus on 12.21.12


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> oh look, it's robin chiming in. mr "what do you want to bet LW is on the rag?" that was in open chat and it was ignorant.
> 
> august 16th
> 
> ...



you were derogatory to mormons. that's more than enough for me to attack the poster personally. despite the fact I am not a practicing Mormon, attacking a person for his religion, or religion directly is bullshit in a political thread. you take every opportunity to go after a religion even when religion isn't the topic, or remotely related to the topic. Most of the comments I made were made in anything goes. just like i said. 

nothing ignorant about anything I said. Any member who has been around you for a long time knows you've changed, and the change was drastic. pretty easy to come to the conclusion that it was a hormonal shift. i suspected one caused by a monthly periodic cycle. turns out it was one caused by a much bigger physiological change. Oh well, i've no regrets, and my conscience is clear.

the fact you are still holding a grudge over this 3 months later shows you may want to get medicated though. holding grudges like that can't be healthy on the system.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2012)

Bio-chem is the only sneaky-eyed Mormon I would consider sending cawk pics to .... Just sayin' 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Obama win: What it means for your tax bill - CBS News


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Bio-chem is the only sneaky-eyed Mormon I would consider sending cawk pics to .... Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



duly noted.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i feel a lot worse for the people who invested in Romney's. at least the money lubed the economy some.



You don't need to feel sorry for some of them. They can take it, _and they will_.

[h=1]With Obama Win, Wall Street Is A Big Election Loser[/h]


                    13 comments, 0 called-out                
                    + Comment now                




In October, Wall Street hosted a rich fundraiser at the Hilton New York for Mitt Romney. Hedge fund, private equity and investment banking big shots were among the nearly 200 co-chairs of the event that cost $1,000 to attend. Those who shelled out $5,000 got to leave with a photo with vice-presidential hopeful Paul Ryan, who was the big draw of the event.


Wall Street made a huge bet on Mitt Romney and lost. The financial services sector contributed $61 million to Mitt Romney?s campaign compared to giving only $18.7 million to Barack Obama, according to the Center for Responsive Politics. The $80 million spent on the two 2012 presidential campaigns by the finance sector was more than any other single industry. The finance sector includes insurance and real estate, but make no mistake, Wall Street?s most important firms led the way. 

Employees of securities and investment firms gave $20 million to the Romney campaign and employees of just Goldman Sachs, once a Democratic money stronghold, gave Romney?s campaign about $900,000, compared to the $136,000 Goldman employees sent to the Obama campaign. Bank of America?s employees also were big givers to Romney?s campaign.

And that was just the cash that went directly to the campaigns. Wall Street was by far the biggest single sector donor to super PACs, with the securities and investments industry investing $94 million, much of it to groups that supported Romney. Much of this cash came from investment managers like Ken Griffin, Paul Singer, Robert Mercer, John Paulson, and Joe Ricketts.
Move up Information for the World's Business Leaders - Forbes.com tMove down


Wall Street?s overwhelming support for Romney represented a big shift from 2008, when many in the financial sector enthusiastically backed Obama. In some ways they were supporting one of their own, given Romney?s private equity background as founder of Bain Capital. But they were largely motivated by their disdain for policies Obama directed against them and the derisive names he called them.

They say elections have consequences and Wall Street is probably going to experience at least some fallout from Obama?s victory. One of the reason?s that Wall Street backed Romney was that he promised to get rid of the Dodd-Frank financial reform law. Now, some elements of the law that Wall Street hates most and have yet to go into effect, like limiting the big banks from making speculative bets, will likely be implemented soon.

In addition, the carried interest tax trick, which has allowed private equity and hedge fund investors to pay lower capital gains taxes on rich performance fees as opposed to higher ordinary income tax rates, will be under direct threat. In fact, all dividend and capital gains tax rates may very well increase in a second Obama term, which Wall Street won?t like at all.

But perhaps the biggest loss for Wall Street from the 2012 election will be to its reputation. The finance sector also poured money into Scott Brown?s Massachusetts Senate race, but failed to defeat Elizabeth Warren, a Wall Street foe who helped create the Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. Wall Street is increasingly looking small. It was unable to win a battle against a man many on Wall Street came to see as an enemy. Who is afraid of Wall Street? The place has lost its deterrent threat.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2012)

*Candidates speeches show common themes*

Candidates speeches show common themes - YouTube

Published on Nov 7, 2012 by CNN
At the end of a long decisive political season the speeches of the victor and vanquished share similar themes.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2012)

LW still needs that gang bang....

Just sayin....


----------



## Z499 (Nov 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW still needs that gang bang....
> 
> Just sayin....



Need pics first


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Need pics first
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


Naw, just have a few drinks first my friend...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> now we can all focus on 12.21.12



 What's your money on? Ginormous asteroid hitting the planet or nuclear war?

I'm betting the date passes without notice. And _then..._


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW still needs that gang bang....
> 
> Just sayin....




Yea, you said you had an old lady so she can cum too...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> you were derogatory to mormons. that's more than enough for me to attack the poster personally. despite the fact I am not a practicing Mormon, attacking a person for his religion, or religion directly is bullshit in a political thread. you take every opportunity to go after a religion even when religion isn't the topic, or remotely related to the topic. Most of the comments I made were made in anything goes. just like i said.
> 
> nothing ignorant about anything I said. Any member who has been around you for a long time knows you've changed, and the change was drastic. pretty easy to come to the conclusion that it was a hormonal shift. i suspected one caused by a monthly periodic cycle. turns out it was one caused by a much bigger physiological change. Oh well, i've no regrets, and my conscience is clear.
> 
> the fact you are still holding a grudge over this 3 months later shows you may want to get medicated though. holding grudges like that can't be healthy on the system.



Mormonism is a ridiculous religion created by a con man in order to do vile things. Your lack of ability to handle my saying that isn't some hormonal imbalance I'm suffering. A lot of members here have voiced the same exact opinion that Mormonism is ridiculous, cult-like etc. The first time you got all crazy about religion on me i had objected to the pope's opinion about condoms with regards to AIDS in Africa. and oh horrors, i made fun of his outfit.... you were highly incensed by that but never said much about catholic priests raping boys and the church facilitating in it by just shuffling pedophile priests around. nor the fact that tons of Catholics use contraceptives. you accuse me of acting crazy but you often severely over react when the topic is religion. 



Little Wing said:


> i think Jesus would pass out condoms himself if he thought it would save lives.



Catholic Priests Are Dying of AIDS, Often In Silence

how dare anyone question the pope.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Mormonism is a ridiculous religion created by a con man in order to do vile things. Your lack of ability to handle my saying that isn't some hormonal imbalance I'm suffering. A lot of members here have voiced the same exact opinion that Mormonism is ridiculous, cult-like etc. The first time you got all crazy about religion on me i had objected to the pope's opinion about condoms with regards to AIDS in Africa. and oh horrors, i made fun of his outfit.... you were highly incensed by that but never said much about catholic priests raping boys and the church facilitating in it by just shuffling pedophile priests around. nor the fact that tons of Catholics use contraceptives. you accuse me of acting crazy but you often severely over react when the topic is religion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i can tell you are full of shit because you are still posting on here. DOMS has never been more right about a person on here. you are literally bat shit insane. I can't believe the shit you post. 

I've never condoned any situation, the catholic church, or other molesting children, or covering it up.  you're hatred of religion is blinding you to the fact that you really are insane. i'm not sure what caused this change in you LW. maybe it is the fact your ovaries stopped working. too bad you aren't like most women and just had to deal with hot flashes


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

you seriously can't think it's ok to flip out and say omg she's on the rag cuz i dissed your fairy tale. lol @ the suggestion i am the overly emotional one here. neither can anyone seriously respect a religion a con man made up while staring into a hat in order to fuck women that were already married to other men. how do you rationalize the very beginnings of Mormonism as anything respectable? it cannot be done but you are flipping out because i'm daring to speak what i honestly feel.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

maybe reading some of the other shit that happened in 1820 will make you realize how recent that was

Historical Events for Year 1820 | HistoryOrb.com


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you seriously can't think it's ok to flip out and say omg she's on the rag cuz i dissed your fairy tale. lol @ the suggestion i am the overly emotional one here. neither can anyone seriously respect a religion a con man made up while staring into a hat in order to fuck women that were already married to other men. how do you rationalize the very beginnings of Mormonism as anything respectable? it cannot be done but you are flipping out because i'm daring to speak what i honestly feel.



when a female person who is previously down to earth and rational looses those traits suddenly then yes i think it is perfectly normal to speculate she may be on the rag. I guess it goes deeper than that though.

LW make any anti-mormon thread you want. I've addressed everyone of those issues you brought up countless times in the 8 years i've been on this board. 

the obvious answer in that you are overly emotional is that you are bringing the issue into threads about politics. I don't give a shit that you "dare to speak what you honestly feel" the fact you are bringing it up as a red herring in a political thread shows you've lost it. 

it's like talking about your kids when it's you who are crazy. wait, that's the low blow cheap shit you try and pull with DOMS. 

truth is you've become worthless to this board.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LW still needs that gang bang....
> 
> Just sayin....



bring lots of lube. that is going to be dry and sandy like the Sahara in summer.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> when a female person who is previously down to earth and rational looses those traits suddenly then yes i think it is perfectly normal to speculate she may be on the rag. I guess it goes deeper than that though.
> 
> LW make any anti-mormon thread you want. I've addressed everyone of those issues you brought up countless times in the 8 years i've been on this board.
> 
> ...



I do not respect Mormonism. I find the history of it troubling and it appears to be very evident that it began because J. Smith preferred to make money by fraud rather than labor. He was even jailed for it. I have huge issues with the countless accounts that say he had sex with women who were married to other men. I find this despicable. It's laughable that you think it's ok to piss on me for my opinion but in your mind I should respect YOUR opinion too much to speak mine out loud.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> bring lots of lube. that is going to be dry and sandy like the Sahara in summer.



why? because you reacted with hysterics to my dissing a religion? yeaaaa. that's rational.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> I do not respect Mormonism. I find the history of it troubling and it appears to be very evident that it began because J. Smith preferred to make money by fraud rather than labor. He was even jailed for it. I have huge issues with the countless accounts that say he had sex with women who were married to other men. I find this despicable. It's laughable that you think it's ok to piss on me for my opinion but in your mind I should respect YOUR opinion too much to speak mine out loud.



tell me young lady, how many times was Mr. Smith convicted of something? with all the negative things he did, and the bad guy he was, obviously raping women and defrauding the public surely he was convicted of something considering everywhere he went people hated him and tried to kill him (eventually succeeding) 

to the OP i'm sorry to go so far off topic as this is a thread about obama being re-elected yesterday, but we are hashing out events that happened nearly 200 years ago. somehow LW thinks it's important to your thread


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

he would have been convicted if he hadn't skipped town. i'm sure you know the history of his being charged for conning people saying he could locate treasure. 

Joseph Smith was a con man. People paid him money to find treasures. His  excuse for not finding treasure was it was guarded by spirits. He was  arrested as a "juggler," or "con man." He was brought before a justice  of the peace. The judge ascertained that there was enough evidence to  try him. This was in Bainbridge, N.Y., in 1826, The judge was Albert  Neely. Smith was labeled a "glass looker". The evidence against Smith  was sufficient that, if Smith had not left town, he would have been  judged guilty. Smith then went on and fabricated the Book of Mormon. He  got his idea for the book from Ethan Smith's View of the Hebrews, or  "The Tribes of Israel in America".


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> why? because you reacted with hysterics to my dissing a religion? yeaaaa. that's rational.



Not at all, you misunderstand me. I'm recommending that they bring lube for your gang bang because after going through menopause so recently your walls will lack the proper personal lubrication they used to have naturally. 

sorry for the misunderstanding. completely my fault as i never once referred to religion in my post responding to his comment on your eminent gang bang. Take pics!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

your inexperience with the female body speaks volumes.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

note to self * i'm supposed to have trouble getting wet. 

gee thanks my virgin friend. that was news to me.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> he would have been convicted if he hadn't skipped town. i'm sure you know the history of his being charged for conning people saying he could locare treasure.
> 
> Joseph Smith was a con man. People paid him money to find treasures. His  excuse for not finding treasure was it was guarded by spirits. He was  arrested as a "juggler," or "con man." He was brought before a justice  of the peace. The judge ascertained that there was enough evidence to  try him. This was in Bainbridge, N.Y., in 1826, The judge was Albert  Neely. Smith was labeled a "glass looker". The evidence against Smith  was sufficient that, if Smith had not left town, he would have been  judged guilty. Smith then went on and fabricated the Book of Mormon. He  got his idea for the book from Ethan Smith's View of the Hebrews, or  "The Tribes of Israel in America".



please read both books and then come back to me and tell me that's where mr. smith got the source material. hahaha.  it's cool to see you are the queen of google, but if you actually did any of the research yourself and read the source material, not just what some anti said about it you wouldn't come to the same conclusion.

Mr. Smith was an uneducated farm boy. either the book came from God, or it came from the devil, but no way in hell that book came from the mind of Joseph Smith after reading "The tribes of Israel in America". to say that Joseph Smith came up with the book of mormon from reading that book, and used his own abilities is just stupid.

matter of fact that book is offered for sale by BYU so that interested individuals can read and compare them. Doesn't seem to me that the LDS church is too scared of this hypothesis you are passing off from one of your anti websites.
View of the Hebrews: 1825 2nd Edition


----------



## maniclion (Nov 7, 2012)

I think LW just toughened up a bit to compete with the test. Infused influx we've had in the past year or so...

Hanging around Anything Goes builds a callous on ones mind as well...


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> note to self * i'm supposed to have trouble getting wet.
> 
> gee thanks my virgin friend. that was news to me.



Again with the assumptions. really lady, i figured you'd be smarter than that. 

If I lack experience, I must admit it will be with post-menopausal cougars. Please enlighten me. 

I found this useful in educating myself, it's from the mayo clinic and they seem to know what's going on:
Systemic hormone therapy. Systemic estrogen ? which comes in pill, skin patch, gel, cream or spray form ? remains the most effective treatment for relief of troublesome menopausal hot flashes and night sweats.* Estrogen can also ease vaginal symptoms of menopause, such as dryness, itching, burning and discomfort with intercourse. *Although the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) still approves estrogen for the prevention of the bone-thinning disease called osteoporosis, doctors usually recommend medications called bisphosphonates to treat osteoporosis.
Low-dose vaginal products. Low-dose vaginal preparations of estrogen ? which come in cream, tablet or ring form ? can effectively treat vaginal symptoms and some urinary symptoms, while minimizing absorption into the body. Low-dose vaginal preparations do not help with hot flashes, night sweats or protection against osteoporosis.
Hormone therapy: Is it right for you? - MayoClinic.com


----------



## maniclion (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Again with the assumptions. really lady, i figured you'd be smarter than that.
> 
> If I lack experience, I must admit it will be with post-menopausal cougars. Please enlighten me.
> 
> ...



Maybe she based her assumption on that most guys who have had sex more than a few times in one night know that a little oral can lube a woman right up...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> If I lack experience, I must admit it will be with post-menopausal cougars. Please enlighten me.



well thank you for caring enough to look things up. you could have just asked. i don't get hot flashes, my vagina is not dry, i still get wet like a catholic school girl with a dick in her hand. what else do you want to know?

i made particular efforts to get my information from a variety of sources. much of what i read was written by or links provided by people who had _personal_ experience with the Mormon church. it's not one source or even a mere 100 that peg him as having been a con man it's thousands. why could he not reproduce the missing pages? why are the translations he provided false? etc etc


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Maybe she based her assumption on that most guys who have had sex more than a few times in one night know that a little oral can lube a woman right up...



lots of experience with the post menopausal women do you maniclion? oral you say?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

Joseph Smith - Con Artist Extraordinaire [Archive] - Christian Discussion Forums | CARM Christian Forums | Christian Chat

Sources:

1. Fawn Broadie, "No Man Knows My History"
2. Linda King Newell and Valeen Tippetts Avery, "The Mormon Kingdom"
3. Jerrald and Sandra Tanner, "Mormonism - Shadow or Reality"


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> lots of experience with the post menopausal women do you maniclion? oral you say?



not being a sexist twat might help too.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> well thank you for caring enough to look things up. you could have just asked. i don't get hot flashes, my vagina is not dry, i still get wet like a catholic school girl with a dick in her hand. what else do you want to know?
> 
> i made particular efforts to get my information from a variety of sources. much of what i read was written by or links provided by people who had _personal_ experience with the Mormon church. it's not one source or even a mere 100 that peg him as having been a con man it's thousands. why could he not reproduce the missing pages? why are the translations he provided false? etc etc



Of course I care enough to look things up. It makes sense to go to reputable sources as well. such as the Mayo clinic. they know a thing or two about healthcare related issues. a source i trust. 

Was just trying to help with these gentleman as they proceeded to bang you. makes sense that all parties should have as pleasurable experience as possible.

My experience was that protestant school girls got wetter faster than catholic, but maybe your experience with catholic school girls is different than mine. I'd love to hear what your experience has been?

please LW. stop showing your ignorance with the LDS faith. it's embarrassing you and you don't even know it. Do some actual research.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

who is Sandra Tanner? why is she not a reputable source?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

Sandra is a great-great-granddaughter of Brigham Young, the second president of the LDS church. for those that don't know.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Joseph Smith - Con Artist Extraordinaire [Archive] - Christian Discussion Forums | CARM Christian Forums | Christian Chat
> 
> Sources:
> 
> ...



It's obvious that by posting that link you didn't actually read the thread. each of those accusations were dealt with in the ensuing discussion. again. great use of google without actually learning.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

denial... is not just a river in Egypt. anyway. good luck with your 200 year old religion.... i actually have china older than that, and learning about women via the mayo clinic.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> It's obvious that by posting that link you didn't actually read the thread. each of those accusations were dealt with in the ensuing discussion. again. great use of google without actually learning.



yea yea. until i agree with you i haven't learned anything.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

i'm not rational because i don't believe this guy







whatever you say.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> denial... is not just a river in Egypt. anyway. good luck with your 200 year old religion.... i actually have china older than that, and learning about women via the mayo clinic.



No I learn about women from each of them individually. it's so much funner that way. 

When it comes to health related issues, especially in a group of women i'm 20 years away from having experience with i'll leave their healthcare up to the professionals.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

if you read the comments in that link it states there is an appeal on record. which there would be no appeal without an initial conviction.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you read the comments in that link it states there is an appeal on record. which there would be no appeal without an initial conviction.



keep reading sweetheart. you are doing so well


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yea yea. until i agree with you i haven't learned anything.



look. i don't give a shit if you believe in the book of mormon or not. i've already said im not a practicing mormon. 

answer me this. would you rag on ayn rand having never read Atlas Shrugged?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

bio, look what you are defending. you're starting to sound like tom cruise.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> my vagina is not dry, i still get wet like a catholic school girl with a dick in her hand. what else do you want to know?


Go on....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

the damned flying spaghetti monster thing is an actual registered religion. would you get all bent out of shape if i mocked that?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Go on....



i have been contemplating whether i should state in my Pyro RX journal that my libido is very active. it always happens when i do more crunches and squats resulting in that ever present little burn though so not sure it's the Pyro.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 7, 2012)

"Barack Obama keeps saying we should give him more time. I agree, 25 to life sounds good."--Jay Leno


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2012)

Cultural Differences in how Women Experience Menopause

cannot find the article i read because it was so long ago, way before i  entered that stage of my life, but in cultures where becoming older is  seen as positive and natural there just isn't all the trauma it seems  many women go through. my mom had a hysterectomy young and went thru it  fighting. she cried when she turned 30. i didn't understand it then and  never have at any stage of my life. i love my life, my age, having  raised my kids and that i am moving toward someday being a grammie. i  love the serenity that comes with not being the same person i was years  ago. the _only_ thing i noticed was my periods stopped. i don't  feel any different physically than i did at 30. i think that acceptance  and embracing *all* of life's stages makes the journey  through my time here so it just always seems like NOW is perfect. how it  is meant to be. i want my life now, who i am now. nothing in me is  changed or broken. 

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2012)

i see  some religious people increasingly being very cruel. i do not believe  if  there is a Jesus he is like that. i think if it's true a man used   religion to sleep with the wives of other men it's heartbreaking,   ignorant, cruel. i think a  lot of religion is manipulative horseshit  devised to suit an agenda.  money, power, privilege, to control by  fear...  it doesn't make me a  different person. i want a president that  can separate  reality from fantasy. religion in my opinion is a  comforting fantasy  people cling to no matter how outrageous it really  is. some of it is  beautiful but no less a fiction. 

as to liking the old LW better



Little Wing said:


> [SIZE=+1]
> It is full of interest. It has noble poetry in it; and some clever   fables; and some blood-drenched history; and some good morals; and a   wealth of obscenity; and upwards of a thousand lies.
> [SIZE=-1]-- *Mark Twain*, _ Letters From the Earth_ (1909?; published in 1962)[/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+1]
> ...


[SIZE=+1][SIZE=-1]

[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]LW [/SIZE]circa 2007[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Watson (Nov 8, 2012)

Bless that man....


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 8, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the damned flying spaghetti monster thing is an actual registered religion. would you get all bent out of shape if i mocked that?



Mock away!


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2012)

Swiper said:


> I bet gun sales are going to rise.



Yep. Then after the next staged shooting, they'll want everyone to hand in their Roscoes.


----------



## DOBE (Nov 8, 2012)

TREN SIDES


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2012)

DOBE said:


> TREN SIDES




for the rainbow effect try psilocybin. for tren sides try dealing with dicks. same results.


----------



## A-dildo-is4-ever (Nov 8, 2012)

I was so happy to hear president obama was re-elected because he was the better choice . Now we can have 4 more years of food stamps and extended benefits for unemployment and welfare . Free money from the government is always a good thing because my slogan is it's not what you can do for your country but what your country can do for you especially when you have mental health issues .


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2012)

A-dildo for prez! 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2012)

i hear some of them are bulletproof


----------



## tommygunz (Nov 8, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And Bush 2.0 marches on.
> 
> It's funny, California had a Republican vote of 68%, but the state still went into the blue column. Something kind of fucked up about that.



We're kinda fucked up out here in more ways than most people could fathom.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> We're kinda fucked up out here in more ways than most people could fathom.



I grew up in LA, Burbank, mostly. I know what it's like...


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i hear some of them are bulletproof



no, just a better shot then the guy on the other end.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I grew up in LA, Burbank, mostly. I know what it's like...



grew up??? now that's a laugh.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> grew up??? now that's a laugh.



Just like your rusty, bitter-filled, vagina.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

nice display of self control


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> nice display of self control



Still trying for the moral high ground? How very brave of you...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

i see you're spending quality time with your wife and kids this fine friday evening, as usual.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i see you're spending quality time with your wife and kids this fine friday evening, as usual.



You're right, instead of giving them their own time, I should drive them away just like have all the men in your life.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

don't quit your day job Sherlock.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

can we give DOMS and LW their own forum?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

well DOMS needs something to do because apparently his family being forced to spend time with him would drive them away 

like being a berko wombat with a face like a half-sucked mango isn't enough.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> well DOMS needs something to do because apparently his family being forced to spend time with him would drive them away
> 
> like being a berko wombat with a face like a half-sucked mango isn't enough.




<waiting for DOMS so say "at least I _HAVE A FAMILY!_">


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm not so sure he does anymore. i think the bottle is his only companion recently. if you read stuff he said tonight some sentences are completely incoherent.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not so sure he does anymore. i think the bottle is his only companion recently. if you read stuff he said tonight *some sentences are completely incoherent*.



well in his defense... so are most of your arguments..


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

a lot of frustrated men around here.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a lot of frustrated men around here.




not frustrated at all.. just stating a fact lol


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not so sure he does anymore. i think the bottle is his only companion recently. if you read stuff he said tonight some sentences are completely incoherent.



Incoherent? Again, it's the crusty-vag calling the kettle black.

You tried to hit back, but you got your ass so bent that you have to report no less than six posts. 

"Whaa, whaa, I'm a crazy bitch and will strike feebly, and then cry when my ass gets handed to me! Whaa!" - Crusty-Vag


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS i'm not crying. your shit was inappropriate.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> <waiting for DOMS so say "at least I _HAVE A FAMILY!_">



I already alluded to the fact that she drives men away, and now I know why. She hit menstruation, dropped in some cancer, and flipped her bitch-switch. Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> DOMS i'm not crying. your shit was inappropriate.



Right... After you posted several of the same type of posts you reported. You've posted all sorts of vitriol-ladened posts in the OC, but _*now *_that sort of thing is a problem.

Yep, reporting my posts is just your way of crying like a bitch.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

and you attacking me for supporting Obama was you crying like a bitch. now nick off. he won, fucking deal with it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and you attacking me for supporting Obama was you crying like a bitch. now nick off. he won, fucking deal with it.




we will all be dealing with it here soon


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

let's all hope for a better choice from the republicans in 2016.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I already alluded to the fact that she drives men away, and now I know why. She hit menstruation, dropped in some cancer, and flipped her bitch-switch. Who wouldn't want that?



if you care enough to search my old post here you will find out more about my divorces. when they get on their knees and beg you not to leave it's hardly anything that destroys your ego as a woman. and fyi i had swollen glands under my arm from physical stress that went away. no cancer. but maybe since you were low enough to say the shit you have god will bless one of your kids with it. *you* flipped my bitch switch by not being able to deal with me supporting Obama over Romney. i told you to show me one post where i was a bitch to you first and you can't. i wasn't. you kept making your ignorant blow job comments then flipped the fuck out when i didn't take your abuse with a smile on my face. just cuz your wife doesn't fight back doesn't mean i'm going to take your shit quietly.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2012)

if i cared to take the time i could find multiple photos of battered women DOMS thought was hilarious. fine fucking example to have raising sons.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 9, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> let's all hope for a better choice from the republicans in 2016.



Yes, if only they could find someone who knows something about how to make money. someone who can show a track record of success in his personal dealings. someone who has balanced a budget, both personal, and government. an individual who is willing to do work across the aisle to get things accomplished for the improvement of government. Someone who is an upstanding character in his personal life and business dealings. Willing to give of his time, energy, resources, and finances to bettering those around him.....................wait........shit.....we voted for the other guy?.......again?.......Fuck.


----------

